# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  russian names and their true origin

## russkayalove

This sight I found is really interesting.  http://www.russian-baby-names.com/intro.html

----------


## Pravit

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  CHOKE ON FOOD 
I especially appreciated names like "Трактор" and "Пятилетка." "Tractor" I can understand, but "Pjatiljetka?"  ::   ::   ::  
Does anyone on this forum have a "Soviet" name, or know anyone with one? 
This reminds me of the tribe in India which names their children after famous people. Most adults of that tribe now have names like Hitler, Stalin, Roosevelt, even Frankenstein...  ::

----------


## russkayalove

Vladimir means owning the world.....interesting

----------


## Propp

The most weird of those 1920-s Soviet names was Даздраперма, which sounded like a mixture of "сперма" and "дрозофила" (fruit-fly), but actually was an acronym for "Да здравствует Первое Мая!"
Пятилетка is a 5-year national economic plan.

----------


## Pravit

Yes, I learned about пятилетка from that book Друзья-Товарищи which talks about how great and wonderful this neighborhood became after пятилетка and how much new workers' housing was built  ::   ::   ::  It was written by Belorussian State Youth Publishing House, what do you expect? I thought it was funny because, well, who wants a name "Five-year economic plan"?   ::   ::

----------


## Friendy

I always loved that poem.  ::  
Если только ты умен, ты не дашь ребятам
Столь затейливых имен, как Протон и Атом. 
Удружить хотела мать дочке белокурой
Вот и вздумала назвать дочку Диктатурой.
Хоть семья ее звала сокращенно Дита,
На родителей была девушка сердита. 
Для другой искал отец имя похитрее
И назвал он, наконец, дочь свою Идеей.
Звали мама и сестра девочку Идейкой,
А ребята со двора стали звать Индейкой. 
А один оригинал, начинен газетой,
Сына Спутником назвал, дочь назвал Ракетой. 
Пусть поймут отец и мать,
Что с прозваньем этим,
Век придется вековать злополучным детям.
(С.Я. Маршак)

----------


## brett

I read a book about the Russian serial killer, Andrei Chikatilo.(forgive the cynicism of my source  ::  ). An amazing amount of his female victims were named "Lyabov". Outside of this book, I'd not heard of such a name. Is this a common Russian girl's name? Or maybe it was just the Police Depatment's equivalent of "Jane Doe", so as not to reveal the real identities? But it seemed to be their real names. It mostly took place in the Rostov on Don region. Maybe it's a regional name? (And again, please forgive the cynical source).  ::

----------


## pisces

You mean "Любовь"? Yes, it is a usual Russian name. It is my grandma's name, for an instance.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes, "Любовь" is a common Russian name, but people rarely introduce themselves as that, they usually use "Любa" or "Люлa", am I correct?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I like that poem Friendy.   ::

----------


## DenisM

> ...
> А один оригинал, начинен газетой,
> Сына Спутником назвал, дочь назвал Ракетой.
> ...

 Как тут не вспомнить старика Космоса  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Yes, "Любовь" is a common Russian name, but people rarely introduce themselves as that, they usually use "Любa" or "Люлa", am I correct?

 Never heard "Люла".

----------


## TATY

> CHOKE ON FOOD 
> I especially appreciated names like "Трактор" and "Пятилетка." "Tractor" I can understand, but "Pjatiljetka?"    
> Does anyone on this forum have a "Soviet" name, or know anyone with one? 
> This reminds me of the tribe in India which names their children after famous people. Most adults of that tribe now have names like Hitler, Stalin, Roosevelt, even Frankenstein...

 One of my lecturers told us he's heard of someone called Автобус

----------


## ZolotayaRibka

[quote="Pravit"]   
Does anyone on this forum have a "Soviet" name, or know anyone with one? 
quote] 
Yeah, my name is Ludmila.

----------


## Rtyom

They meant something unusual.   ::

----------


## TATY

> They meant something unusual.

 Like Нинель

----------


## Remyisme

you know they say that there are no real Russian names, all of the big names that considred russian, came from Greek-Slavic.

----------


## JJ

> you know they say that there are no real Russian names...

 Ярослав, Вячеслав, Владимир, Любовь, Вера, Надежда, Влада, Лада, Людмила, Светлана...

----------


## Анатолий

> The most weird of those 1920-s Soviet names was Даздраперма, which sounded like a mixture of "сперма" and "дрозофила" (fruit-fly), but actually was an acronym for "Да здравствует Первое Мая!"
> Пятилетка is a 5-year national economic plan.

 This was mentioned in Bulgakov's "Dog's Heart" novel. His character Sharik (former dog) was called Poligraf Poligrafovich Sharikov by advice from local communist leaders when he turned into human. The first name was from a wall calender that had funny names for each day of the year.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  you know they say that there are no real Russian names...   Ярослав, Вячеслав, Владимир, Любовь, Вера, Надежда, Влада, Лада, Людмила, Светлана...

 The names that you consider to be Russian, are originally from Greek & Slavic languages, some of Latin some of Scandinavian and some of Hebrew. Настоящих Исконно Русских имен практически нет, их совсем немного. 
here r the meanings of the names that u mantioned: 
ВЯЧЕСЛАВ
Более славный, известнейший (слав.). 
ВЛАДИМИР
Владеющий миром (слав.) или вариант имени Вальдемар (славный властитель - герм.). 
ЛЮБОВЬ
Дословный перевод греческого имени Агапэ. 
ВЕРА
Дословный перевод греческого имени Пистис. 
НАДЕЖДА
Дословный перевод греческого имени Эльпис.  
ЛЮДМИЛА
Людям милая (слав.).  
СВЕТЛАНА (ФОТИНИЯ, ФОТИНА)
Светлая (слав.). 
ВЛАДА, ВЛАДИСЛАВ
Владеющий славой (слав.).   
and more names: 
ЕВДОКИЯ, ЕВДОКИЯ, АВДОТЬЯ
Удобренная, иносказательно - превосходная, милая (греч.) 
КСЕНИЯ, ОКСАНА, АКСИНЬЯ
Гостья, чужеземка (греч.). 
АЛЕКСАНДР
Защитник мужей (людей) (греч.). 
ЕЛЕНА, АЛЕНА
Светлая, сверкающая: имя греческой мифической героини, славившейся своей красотой. 
АЛЛА
Возможно, вторая, другая, следующая (греч.).  
АНАСТАСИЯ, НАСТАСЬЯ
Женское к Анастасий.
АНАСТАСИЙ, АНАСТАС, НАСТАС, НАСТАСИЙ
Воскресший, возрожденный (греч.). 
АНАТОЛИЯ
Женское к Анатолий. 
АНАТОЛИЙ
Восточный, связанный с восходом солнца (греч.), или из Анатолии (область Малой Азии, находящаяся на востоке от Греции), иносказательно - утренний, ясный. 
АНДРЕЙ
Мужественный (греч.).  
АННА
Благодать (Божия) (евр.).  
АНТОНИНА, АНТОНИДА
Женское к Антонин.
АНТОНИН
Притяжательное к Антоний (лат.) и римское родственное имя. 
ИРИНА, АРИНА
Женское к Ириней.
ИРИНЕЙ (ИРИНИЙ), РИНИЙ
Мирный (греч.) ср. Ирина; Ирена, Эйрена - греческая богиня мира (римский вариант - Пакс). 
ОЛЬГА
Святая, освященная (сканд.).  
ЗИНА, ЗИНАИДА
Божественная (греч.). 
ПАВЕЛ
Малый, маленький (лат.) и Римское родственное имя.  
ПЕТР
Камень (греч.).  
МАРГАРИТА
Жемчужина (греч.): один из эпитетов греческой богини Афродиты. 
МАРИНА
Женское к Марин: один из эпитетов греческой богини Афродиты. 
АФАНАСИЙ, АФАНАС, АПАНАС, ОПАНАС
Бессмертный; Фанатос (Танатос, Танат) - греч. божество смерти. 
ФЕОДОР, ФЕДОР
Божий дар (греч.). 
СЕРГИЙ, СЕРГЕЙ
Возможно, высокий, высокочтимый (лат.); Римское родственное имя.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Propp  The most weird of those 1920-s Soviet names was Даздраперма, which sounded like a mixture of "сперма" and "дрозофила" (fruit-fly), but actually was an acronym for "Да здравствует Первое Мая!"
> Пятилетка is a 5-year national economic plan.   This was mentioned in Bulgakov's "Dog's Heart" novel. His character Sharik (former dog) was called Poligraf Poligrafovich Sharikov by advice from local communist leaders when he turned into human. The first name was from a wall calender that had funny names for each day of the year.

 I personally know a woman with a name ЭДИ, which means: Это Девочка Ильича (this is a girl of Lenin). My mohters first name is Люция, which is a part of РевоЛюция? She got a brother with name Реф (he changed on letter in his original name Рев).  
I know that Революция is not a Russian word, but the name definately is.  ::

----------


## ST

*Remyisme*-what`s the difference between Russians and Slavs?
Or you mean Russian name is such name, which become known after 15 century?

----------


## JJ

> The names that you consider to be Russian, are originally from Greek & Slavic languages, some of Latin some of Scandinavian and some of Hebrew. Настоящих Исконно Русских имен практически нет, их совсем немного.

 What do you mean by "the names considered to be Russian are from Slavic languages"? Russian is not a Slavic language, isn't it?  ::

----------


## Doldonius

Well... Haven't met such names for quite a while now, but one of the teachers in my school was Сталина (fem. from Stalin) and one of our faculty's professors was Виль (an acronym for Vladimir Ilyich Lenin).

----------


## FL

Former prime minister - Кириенко Сергей Владиленович
Владилен - Владимир Ленин

----------


## Remyisme

> *Remyisme*-what`s the difference between Russians and Slavs?
> Or you mean Russian name is such name, which become known after 15 century?

  

> What do you mean by "the names considered to be Russian are from Slavic languages"? Russian is not a Slavic language, isn't it?

 I meant that the names that are widely used in Russia, came from number of languages, first of all from Greek, and Slavic languages, By saying Slavic, I meant the Old-Slavic(старо-славянский язык) language, the one that was the first language of Slavs in 9-11 centurys. the one that was invented by Cyrill and Methodeous. the one that was developed by them from Greek. 
It was the language that "gave birth" to all the today's known Slavic languages; Serbo-Croatian, Macedonian, White Russian, and the rest, including the Russian language. Later it became Church-Slavic language, this language later "died" because nobody spoke on it anymore, it stayed only in the books, today you can find the Church-slavic language probably only in Russian bible. 
And later there was the Old-Russian language. 
The Old-Slavic language, is the one that some of Russian names originally come from, not the Russian we talk today, that's what I meant.
Some not a very educated people, think that Old/Church-Slavic language is the same as today's Russian language, but they r wrong.   *Из истории древнего церковно–славянского языка* 
«Начиная с VI века, славяне стали все более и более проникать в Византию, селились там и принимали христианство. Но, слушая богослужение на чужом им греческом языке, они не могли вполне усвоить себе истины нового для них учения, и потому многие из них были христианами лишь наружным образом, сохраняя прежнюю грубость нравов и держась старых языческих суеверий. Так было до половины IX века. В половине IX века братья Кирилл и Мефодий из города Солуни задумали облегчить славянам понимание христианского богослужения — и перевели для них Св. Писание с греческого языка на язык одного из славянских племен, живших в Византийской империи. Какое именно это племя, окончательно решить не удалось. За последнее время все больше и больше укрепляется мнение, что племя это — предки современных болгар, а стало быть, и язык был древне–болгарским. Таким образом, язык этого племени стал языком письменным, и богослужебные книги, переведенные на этот язык, начали распространяться по разным славянским землям, а с конца X -го века, когда при св. Владимире Русь просветилась светом Христова учения, эти богослужебные книги начали переходить и к нам.  
Следовательно, язык, на который было переведено Св. Писание Кириллом и Мефодием, был языком живым, потому что на нём говорило одно из славянских племен, живших в Византии. Но, так как в то время языки различных славянских племен еще не отличались друг от друга в такой мере, в какой они отличаются теперь,— то нисколько не удивительно, что богослужебные книги, написанные на языке византийских славян, были легко понятны и всем остальным славянам, а потому все славяне, которые исповедали православную веру, приняли эти книги и стали ими пользоваться.  
С течением времени, однако, языки различных славянских племен, постепенно развиваясь, все больше и больше удалялись от своего древнего вида, а вместе с тем, и все больше и больше отличались друг от друга; развивался и язык церковных книг, принимая в себя, правда, незначительные изменения под влиянием языков тех из славянских племен, которые приняли Св. Писание в переводе братьев Кирилла и Мефодия. Таким образом, этот язык, подвергаясь незначительным изменениям, не поспевал в своем развитии за языками живых говоров и постепенно превращался в язык книжный, т. е. мертвый, так как на нем уже не говорили славянские племена, а совершали богослужение, излагали Св. Писание, писали также все то, что относилось к делам веры; иначе говоря, этот язык, в своей первой стадии — живой, разговорный, постепенно становился языком церковной письменности.  
Приблизительно к XI веку относятся древнейшие памятники древне–славянского языка, по которым мы и знакомимся с главнейшими особенностями его форм и строя. Итак:  
1) Под именем древнего церковно–славянского языка разумеется тот самый язык, на который в половине IX века Кирилл и Мефодий перевели Св. Писание с греческого языка.  
2) В то время, когда Кирилл и Мефодий совершали свой перевод, язык этот был живым языком: на нем говорило одно из славянских племен, живших в Византийской империи; но с течением времени этот язык стал мертвым, потому, что на нём уже никто не говорил, и он остался только в церковных книгах и в богослужении, почему и стал называться церковно–славянским.  
3) С XVI столетия появился у нас новый церковный язык, почему прежнему языку придается название: древний, в отличие от нового, который стал употребляться в нашем богослужении и в наших церковных книгах.  Русский язык не всегда был в том виде, в каком мы знаем его теперь. Было время, когда и русский язык, вместе с остальными славянскими языками, был очень близок к тому языку, на который братья Кирилл и Мефодий перевели Св. Писание. Но с тех пор русский язык успел очень сильно измениться, и, изменяясь, он, конечно, терял постепенно древние черты. 
Памятников, в которых сохранился в наибольшей чистоте язык древне–церковно–славянск  ий, немного. Впрочем, почти от каждого из славянских племен, принявших Св. Писание от первоучителей славянских, остались более или менее ценные памятники, из которых особенно важны Остромирово Евангелие, памятник русской письменности XI -го века (1056-1057 гг.), Болонская Псалтирь — памятник болгарской письменности XII -го века; Зографское Евангелие — памятник паннонской письменности XI-го века и др.  
Остромирово Евангелие названо так по имени новгородского посадника Остромира, для которого оно было переписано между 1056 и 1057 годами диаконом Григорием. Написано оно крупным, красивым почерком, называемым уставом, на великолепном пергаменте, и украшено четырьмя большими изображениями евангелистов. Теперь Остромирово Евангелие хранится в Императорской Публичной Библиотеке в С.-Петербурге и представляет собою драгоценный образец письменного искусства наших предков.»

----------


## Pioner

> Well... Haven't met such names for quite a while now, but one of the teachers in my school was Сталина (fem. from Stalin) and one of our faculty's professors was Виль (an acronym for Vladimir Ilyich Lenin).

 I knew one American here, he looked exactly like Lenin. More then that, his name was Will, sounded in Russian like ВИЛ - Владимир Ильич Ленин.  ::

----------


## Friendy

> I knew one American here, he looked exactly like Lenin. More then that, his name was Will, sounded in Russian like ВИЛ - Владимир Ильич Ленин.

 Wow! Did he know that he he looked like Lenin?  ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  I knew one American here, he looked exactly like Lenin. More then that, his name was Will, sounded in Russian like ВИЛ - Владимир Ильич Ленин.    Wow! Did he know that he he looked like Lenin?

 yes, many of us wanted to get a picture together with him. I'll ask my mother, if she got some, I remember I did... although, it is probably not a good idea to post someones pictures on the forum without their permission. Sorry, you have to just believe me.  ::  
He was a boyfriend of on of my friends, but they are not together anymore, so he is out of reach.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ленин жил, ленин жив, Ленин будет жить!  ::

----------


## Pioner

Ленин живее всех живых.

----------


## Remyisme

Ленин всегда живой, 
Ленин всегда с тобой -  
В горе, в надежде и радости.               
Ленин в твоей весне,                       
В каждом счастливом дне,                   
Ленин в тебе и во мне!

----------


## Rtyom

М-да, товарищи, какой ужас раньше в головы забивали.

----------


## levitica

Tractor is meant to be quite common...  I have met someone named "Buffalo bill" - he was African (I don't remember whereabouts) though.  His dad got it from a book.

----------


## Irinka

My favoutine ridiculous Soviet name is Oюшминал which means Отто Юльевич Шмидт На Льдине   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> My favoutine ridiculous Soviet name is Oюшминал which means Отто Юльевич Шмидт На Льдине

 who is Отто Юльевич Шмидт, a Russian with an german name?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Irinka  My favoutine ridiculous Soviet name is Oюшминал which means Отто Юльевич Шмидт На Льдине     who is Отто Юльевич Шмидт, a Russian with an german name?

 *kalinka_vinnie*, ты ведь читал "12 стульев" и "Золотого теленка"? Помнишь "детей капитана Шмидта"?   ::   
P.S. ШМИДТ Отто Юльевич (30 сентября 1891 — 7 сентября 1956), российский ученый, государственный деятель, один из организаторов освоения Северного морского пути, академик (1935), вице-президент АН СССР (1939-42), академик АН Украины (1934), Герой Советского Союза (1937). В 1918-22 в Наркомпроде, Наркомфине, Наркомпросе. В 1932-39 начальник Главсевморпути. Руководитель экспедиций на «Седове» (1929-30), «Сибирякове» (1932), «Челюскине» (1933-1934), воздушной экспедиции по организации дрейфующей станции «СП-1» (1937). Разрабатывал космогоническую гипотезу образования тел Солнечной системы в результате конденсации околосолнечного газово-пылевого облака. Труды по высшей алгебре (теории групп). Один из основателей и главный редактор Большой Советской Энциклопедии (1924-42).  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> *kalinka_vinnie*, ты ведь читал "12 стульев" и "Золотого теленка"? Помнишь "детей капитана Шмидта"?    
> P.S. ШМИДТ Отто Юльевич (30 сентября 1891 — 7 сентября 1956)... (и т.д.).

 Ну, в "Золотом телёнке" были "Дети *лейтенанта* Шмидта", а это совсем из другой оперы: Пётр Петрович Шмидт руководил восстанием на флоте в 1905 году, был расстрелян в 1906. 
Действие в "Телёнке" происходит во времена НЭПа, когда О.Ю. Шмидт был ещё не всемирно известным полярником, а скромным работником Наркомпроса и Госиздата

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну, в "Золотом телёнке" были "Дети *лейтенанта* Шмидта", а это совсем из другой оперы: Пётр Петрович Шмидт руководил восстанием на флоте в 1905 году, был расстрелян в 1906. 
> Действие в "Телёнке" происходит во времена НЭПа, когда О.Ю. Шмидт был ещё не всемирно известным полярником, а скромным работником Наркомпроса и Госиздата

   ::   ::   ::  
Пора перечитывать книгу и учить историю. Хотя уже наверное поздно.   ::

----------


## Friendy

My granny was lucky to meet Otto Schmidt in person when she was a young girl because she has been working at his Geophysics institute for some time, she says he was very courteous and always held doors for women, when a cleaning lady was carrying a bucket, for example.

----------

